# Marion, IA - Iowa - 2009 international 4300 salt truck



## Mjones0807 (Dec 21, 2018)

I am selling my 2009 International durastar 4300 salt truck. It has an automatic transmission, dt466 motor with 220,824 miles. It runs perfectly and has new fuel tank, air tanks, batteries, and brand new tires all the way around with less than 50 miles on them. The salter has one season on it and is a hydraulic powered 9.6 yards stainless steel Buyers municipal style spreader. It also works perfectly. Selling the unit as we no longer need something of this size for our properties Asking $50,000.00 or offer.


----------



## Mjones0807 (Dec 21, 2018)

25999 gvwr


----------



## Mjones0807 (Dec 21, 2018)

Price updated to $42,000.00 or best offer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

What transmission? 

PTO driven or central hydros?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What transmission?
> 
> PTO driven or central hydros?


I know it's an Allison, but is it a 2000 or 3000 Series.

Although if the hydros are run off the tranny...I have my answer.


----------



## Mjones0807 (Dec 21, 2018)

Not sure honestly. I’ll check today. The hydros are not run off trans they are run off an electric clutch setup if that helps?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

It might.

If you can find out if it's an Allison 3000 with a PTO option I would appreciate it.


----------



## Mjones0807 (Dec 21, 2018)

Mark, checked the serial on the trans and it come back as a 2100HS


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Thanks, that won't work for me. 

Good luck with the sale, it's a nice looking truck.


----------



## dodge2500 (Aug 20, 2009)

Is there a number to reach you at?


----------



## Mjones0807 (Dec 21, 2018)

319-241-8108


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

dodge2500 said:


> Is there a number to reach you at?


You'd look good in that...


----------



## dodge2500 (Aug 20, 2009)

Ajlawn1 said:


> You'd look good in that...


I need something so we aren't filling all 6 trucks with 2 yard spreaders 2 or 3 times each event.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

dodge2500 said:


> I need something so we aren't filling all 6 trucks with 2 yard spreaders 2 or 3 times each event.


I remember those days. You won't know what to do with yourself once you've got a big central hydro truck.


----------



## dodge2500 (Aug 20, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I remember those days. You won't know what to do with yourself once you've got a big central hydro truck.


Our argument has always been we can be at many places at once but it seems with many large properties that we run out so fast and spend lots of time driving back to the shop to fill up. And I'm sure with the capacity and better spread volume of a big truck that it will actually speed us up.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

dodge2500 said:


> Our argument has always been we can be at many places at once but it seems with many large properties that we run out so fast and spend lots of time driving back to the shop to fill up. And I'm sure with the capacity and better spread volume of a big truck that it will actually speed us up.


Yeah, multiple sites at once is nice. I'm not sure how far you're driving to refill, but we've added about 20% to our service acreage, and salting it with fewer trucks in less time than when all we ran were pickup boxes. 2 yards at a time is just painfully slow unless you're on a bigger site and have salt on site.


----------



## dodge2500 (Aug 20, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Yeah, multiple sites at once is nice. I'm not sure how far you're driving to refill, but we've added about 20% to our service acreage, and salting it with fewer trucks in less time than when all we ran were pickup boxes. 2 yards at a time is just painfully slow unless you're on a bigger site and have salt on site.


Our shop is about 14 miles away from our closest site. We have some sites that are 12-14 acre properties and have an area with 30-40 acres within a half mile. So I feel a big truck would be a game changer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I remember those days. You won't know what to do with yourself once you've got a big central hydro truck.


Last year?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Last year?


The Good Ole Days....


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

dodge2500 said:


> Our shop is about 14 miles away from our closest site. We have some sites that are 12-14 acre properties and have an area with 30-40 acres within a half mile. So I feel a big truck would be a game changer.


You'll never go back. 


Mark Oomkes said:


> Last year?


Had a 4.5 yard truck for 3 years this is the 4th and had a second 4.5 yard one for 2 this is the 3rd.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> You'll never go back.
> 
> Had a 4.5 yard truck for 3 years this is the 4th and had a second 4.5 yard one for 2 this is the 3rd.


My mistake...4.5 yards is huuuuuge.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

reminder, this is a for sale thread...if not interested, then please don't post in these threads

thanks


----------



## Mjones0807 (Dec 21, 2018)

Someone needs to buy this, killer deal for a really nice setup. We just don’t need this big of a unit anymore due to downsizing our properties. 

If it wasn’t for a shortage of qualified help in our area we would keep it.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> My mistake...4.5 yards is huuuuuge.


Little did I know all these years my F550 with a 4 yarder was so very close to being considered "huge"


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

Mjones0807 said:


> Someone needs to buy this, killer deal for a really nice setup. We just don't need this big of a unit anymore due to downsizing our properties.
> 
> *If it wasn't for a shortage of qualified help in our area we would keep it*.


Unfortunately I'm hearing this more often. It's the reason we've downsized our maintenance division big time. Good luck with the sale


----------



## Mjones0807 (Dec 21, 2018)

Mjones0807 said:


> View attachment 187806
> I am selling my 2009 International durastar 4300 salt truck. It has an automatic transmission, dt466 motor with 220,824 miles. It runs perfectly and has new fuel tank, air tanks, batteries, and brand new tires all the way around with less than 50 miles on them. The salter has one season on it and is a hydraulic powered 9.6 yards stainless steel Buyers municipal style spreader. It also works perfectly. Selling the unit as we no longer need something of this size for our properties Asking $40,000.00 or offer.
> 
> View attachment 187807
> ...


----------



## Mjones0807 (Dec 21, 2018)

Need room in the shop, $40,000.00 best offer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Dang it's tempting...my truck I planned on replacing this summer is giving me nothing but problems. 

You have no idea how many times buying this thing has gone through my head the last few days...


----------



## Mjones0807 (Dec 21, 2018)

You know you need it...... it really is a nice truck. It cut our salt route on the larger accounts by over 2.5 hours just by not having to go back to the shop and refill the smaller hoppers constantly.


----------



## Mjones0807 (Dec 21, 2018)

$35,000.00 come get it !!!


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

You can't turn that down Mark.
Think about next season....
1/3 the cost of a new truck alone and its already set up


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

2nd year for emissions, better be a good deal


----------



## Mjones0807 (Dec 21, 2018)

Won’t find a better deal or setup for anywhere near this $$$. Can’t believe it hasn’t sold yet, I would have been all over this 2 years ago when I was looking for this truck.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Does it have AC?


----------



## Mjones0807 (Dec 21, 2018)

Yes sir


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mjones0807 said:


> Won't find a better deal or setup for anywhere near this $$$. Can't believe it hasn't sold yet, I would have been all over this 2 years ago when I was looking for this truck.


It's a very nice clean truck, but you must realize guys can buy a 4300 for 7-10k and slap a 12k spreader on it...


----------



## Mjones0807 (Dec 21, 2018)

if you don’t like the price, move on. More than fair price for a ready to go unit in solid shape.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mjones0807 said:


> if you don't like the price, move on. More than fair price for a ready to go unit in solid shape.


Ok sorry if its more then a fair price it would not still be on here and you wouldn't have to keep dropping the price... Makes sense.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Mjones0807 said:


> if you don't like the price, move on. More than fair price for a ready to go unit in solid shape.


agreed...if not interested in purchasing then move on


----------



## Mjones0807 (Dec 21, 2018)

Aj, not looking to argue I have better things to do. There could be many reasons it’s not selling, my price is more than fair. 

If you can build these for 25k all day as you say then please build one yourself and let me know what the true total is. Keep in mind new tires all the way around, new fuel tank setup, new batteries, new air tank and lines, etc. anything and everything on this truck has been checked over and replaced if it was even a little suspect.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mjones0807 said:


> Aj, not looking to argue I have better things to do. There could be many reasons it's not selling, my price is more than fair.
> 
> If you can build these for 25k all day as you say then please build one yourself and let me know what the true total is. Keep in mind new tires all the way around, new fuel tank setup, new batteries, new air tank and lines, etc. anything and everything on this truck has been checked over and replaced if it was even a little suspect.


Agreed. I built one myself. Charging $50 a man hour for our in house labor and 35k is very close to what I have in mine. And I got a hell of a deal on my spreader.

Nice truck, as I said earlier good luck with the sale. Shoulda said yes 2 hours sooner than you did. Thumbs Up


----------



## Mjones0807 (Dec 21, 2018)

It’s all good man. It was nice talking to you, nice to talk with like minded people sometimes lol. 

Now that I advertised it local last night I have quite a few people coming to see it. Don’t think it will be here past Friday.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Check your PMs


----------



## Mjones0807 (Dec 21, 2018)

Message sent


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mjones0807 said:


> Message sent


I can't type...missed a number, please try again.


----------



## Mjones0807 (Dec 21, 2018)

Just sent again. Didn’t notice that either


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mjones0807 said:


> Just sent again. Didn't notice that either


Mark is "special"...You have to go slow with him


----------



## rizzoa13 (Oct 20, 2018)

I mean AJ isn’t wrong. I picked up a 2005 Chevy 7500 with the big Duramax, Allison auto, air brakes and 84k miles as a service body for $11,000. Put a 5 yard salter and a 9.6 western V on it and I’m in for less than 30k. Yea it’s a smaller salter and I could’ve opted for the bigger one for another 4K or so. Even then it would be 34k for a truck with a plow and 150,000 less miles. 

Really nice truck and good luck on the sale, but I agree with AJ.


----------



## Mjones0807 (Dec 21, 2018)

Honestly, I’m sure you could if you wanted to but this one is complete and done. No work needed, jump in and make $$$. If you want to go that route by all means do it, this is more for the guy who wants turn key package with no wait and at a good price. 

Yet another reason why sites like this are going down hill. Too may guys without a filter anymore. If you aren’t interested in buying, why comment? Are you really that bored that you have spare time during the day to just try and stir the pot??? Everyone is entitled to their opinion but I was taught u less you had something good to contribute to a conversation, mind your business


----------



## Mjones0807 (Dec 21, 2018)

Aj and Rizzoa, since you can build them so cheap please tell me what a good price for this unit would be? As in, if t was yours what would you ask for it???


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mjones0807 said:


> Aj and Rizzoa, since you can build them so cheap please tell me what a good price for this unit would be? As in, if t was yours what would you ask for it???


Let it go...It's their opinion...You have a nice looking truck with many new parts...It will sell


----------



## PALS Landscapin (Dec 3, 2011)

MJones its a great deal for your truck. It's not the price, I think it might have to do with the lack of snow alot of us had this year. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## rizzoa13 (Oct 20, 2018)

I’d get every penny I could get for it. Good for you for trying to do the same. I hope you get what your asking.

I only responded because people seemed to jump on AJ and asked for him to build one and see how much it really costs. Well I did build an equivalent truck and that’s how much it costed!


----------



## Mjones0807 (Dec 21, 2018)

I hear a lot of areas have been short on snow this season. Mainly east right?

I know around here winter kicked into high gear around mid January and it’s been every 2-3 days plowing, salting,stacking since then non stop. Made more this season alone than the last 3 combined!!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mjones0807 said:


> I hear a lot of areas have been short on snow this season. Mainly east right?
> 
> I know around here winter kicked into high gear around mid January and it's been every 2-3 days plowing, salting,stacking since then non stop. Made more this season alone than the last 3 combined!!


No shortage here...January and February both set service number records for us.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mjones0807 said:


> Aj and Rizzoa, since you can build them so cheap please tell me what a good price for this unit would be? As in, if t was yours what would you ask for it???


I got spanked earlier but I am still going to say... I said its a nice truck for sure. The market is just smaller for a truck of this caliber for one. Not every person with some skin in the game will be able to afford it or be able to use it. We are at the end of Winter which could be good but also could be bad... Its also a one season truck. So all in all your market is just much smaller...

And by nature most of us are cheap and most would find it easier financially to piece meal something together like this...

10K here on a truck, 6K here on a spreader and then build it or whatever... Not everyone has 35K to drop on a dedicated salt truck that is a finished product is all...

Like I said its a good looking truck and it will sell... And yes we are 20" below norm...


----------



## Mjones0807 (Dec 21, 2018)

Aj, I understand the money deal. Snow is a game of chance so a smart business keeps it as efficient and cost effective as possible. No guaranteed money, unless seasonal.


----------

